# After Market Muffler for Storm 5024



## jjg53 (Jul 2, 2015)

hello all and thank you for this excellent site! i know its summer so we all arent super active in the winter threads but i was wondering if anyone knows where i can find an aftermarket super quiet muffler for my Storm 5024. just bought it this winter after 2 feet dumped on my driveway in february, enough was enough haha. i get up at 4am everyday for work and sometimes i will need to get the driveway done for the wife before i go, but i dont want to wake the neighborhood, i remember seeing an aftermarket muffler back in the winter but cant find it now to save my life, do they make such a thing? thank you again!!!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum jjg53 :welcome:

I'll look around some and see what I can find.


----------



## jjg53 (Jul 2, 2015)

thanks i appreciate it! its funny now that i will be married (in a couple months haha just considered myself married now though) ive never needed a snowblower, but i really appreciate them now i have no idea how i did it before. i actually look forward to heavy snowfalls now!!!


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I think you have a Tecumseh motor on the machine. There really isn't any aftermarket bolt on stuff. There's a ton of youtube vids of people adding automotive mufflers, but nothing in the size for snowblowers. I have room side to side with neighbors so sound doesn't cause issues. If I were tight and neat with the neighbors, I guess I'd look at shrouding the exhaust low and away. Other thing is let them hear it run and clear their walkway.:welcome:


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

One thing with snowblowers is there isn't a lot of noise because the snow actually absorbs a lot of it.

The old Tecumseh's were louder than the new OHV engines though.


----------



## jjg53 (Jul 2, 2015)

i personally dont think its too loud but at 4 in the morning in the village others just might haha. i actually thought about putting a small auto muffler on it too but would look kinda obnoxious on the side i would think haha...


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

If the neighbors complain, stop at the exact complaint time. They can shovel the rest:icon-hgtg:


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If the neighbors are really complaining because you are trying to clear your driveway to get to work when you have 2 feet on the ground then you probably need new neighbors. Most people don't care too much and they are usually out there clearing theirs too. The other option you have is to clear theirs too. Then they can't complain or else they will have to do it by them self.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

:smiley-whacky017: hmmm, heres what to do to stop any complaints about a loud blower..... set a couple of speakers outdoors, play some justin beiber tunes full blast while you are clearing snow, you will get complaints about the loud crappy music,apologize, say you were just trying to drown out the sound from the engine, then stop playing the music..... voila, no one will say a word about the noise from the blower.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Or if exhaust noise is the issue, get an *electric snowblower*. :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:


----------



## jjg53 (Jul 2, 2015)

haha thanks all and happy 4th! i havent had any complaints, its more a courtesy thing, since i would be up at 4am. in all honesty, i think all my neighbors are retired, we just moved here to PA and the neighborhood so they are all up already anyways haha...


----------

